# Alternatives to apple puree?



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

I've been looking at a range of healthier baking recipes, most of which are using pureed apples as a substitute for fat and/or sugar. The problem is that it's June and I have another month to go before the British apples start reappearing, and I'm trying to buy local, rather than importing from New Zealand or wherever. Is there anything I can substitute with?


----------



## SevenVeils (Aug 28, 2006)

I would think that most fruit purees would be interchangeable. Of course you have to consider moisture levels, but you can adjust a more watery fruit by draining it through a couple of layers of cheesecloth, or by cooking it down.


----------



## sharr610 (May 14, 2008)

I would think you might want a fruit with a similar pectin level as apples...Just using some random jam experimentation guesstimation here...strawberries, peaches, pears, apricots.


----------



## Samjm (Mar 12, 2005)

If you're using it as a sub in baked goods, pectin level isn't really a concern. Any fruit puree would work, but try to marry the flavor of the fruit with whatever you're baking. Apple works well because it is kind of bland and the flavor is hidden by the baked goods.

Other good subs are banana (which gives a much stronger flavor), pumpkin or prunes (which are apparently awesome in chocolatey baked goods). I think pears would work well too.

I'd avoid anything too tart.


----------



## NewMama2007 (Mar 4, 2007)

banana works very well when paired with chocolate or peanut butter. I cream the banana in a mixer like I would butter and add the sugars to that. It's really moist and the flavor is very subtle. VegWeb has an awesome recipe for banana peanut butter brownies!


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

Only thing about banana/pumpkin type is they make a little more dense. Just a though, I actually like that kind of texture.

Pear would be the closest to an apple I'd think, but you could always sub another heavier puree with a little water. Like if you would do one cup of apple sauce, one cup of banana would be much more dense. I'd do half or 3/4 and some liquid to make up for the rest.

My FAVORITE puree or sub for anything in a recipe is date puree. I LOVE dates to pieces, and they add a lot of sweet. They pair well with anything in my book. I just chop, steep in a little water, and puree. I make chocolate chip cookies with them, and I acutally make an entire chocolate cake based on dates. You could probably do the same with any other dried fruit like apricots too.

You know what might work is if you have a heavy duty blender, through in a bunch of grapes? Hmmmm I might have to try that one myself i have some going bad


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Thanks! I found some French golden delicious at Aldi, so they're at least European, but fresh apricots are in season now, and cheap







Ooh- or peaches in muffins...


----------



## littlehawksmom (May 22, 2005)

How about a pumpkin or winter squash puree (I like to add a splash of apple juice to sweeten it up)?


----------



## roostery (Jan 23, 2004)

beets in chocolate recipes! My DH loves it. It makes it the recipe very moist and rich.


----------

